# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Board Game Mapping >  Fantasy Risk Board

## Slylok

Ive been playing Risk alot with my kids lately and i thought " it would be cool to play this game in a world that i made up ". Here is what ive done so far. I designed it so that it has the same number of continents with the same number of countries so that you don't have to modify the rules. gonna add some names and decorations next.

----------


## DevinNight

Have you seen Risk Legacy? It's Risk with some very cool game mechanics. I highly recommend finding a copy of it. It would work well with your nice looking new game board.

----------


## Lukc

It looks good. You have some artifacts as a result of .jpg compression, but I'm sure that's just because you're posting a reduced size image.

Is this going to be a full world map? Because in that case, you're going to have to think about how you're going to link the eastern and western hemispheres at the edges. Personally, I don't find the dotted line from Kamchatka to Alaska an elegant solution, and you could dispense with it if you decided on a different projection.

----------


## Slylok

@DevinNight:
I haven't played Risk Legacy, but i checked it out and it seems like it would be fun to play.

@Lukc:
You are correct about the artifacts.  The full size board is 19in x 30in so it did have to be compressed alot to post here =)  When i am finished with it i plan on printing it so we can play on it. I understand what you mean about the eastern and western hemispheres connecting, but i cannot think of another way to do it. could you elaborate more on how a different projection would make that aspect more elegant?

----------


## Lukc

If you look at this projection of the world (not precisely sure what it's called, but probably something similar to a Dyson icosahedral projection), it represents all the landmasses of Earth in such a way that the shortest distances between them are maintained, more or less - a focus on land areas rather than the equator. I think it would be a pretty cool projection for Risk - and the point is that if you do a fantasy risk map, you can easily set the projection to something approximating this one.

Hai Etik is the guild member you want to get involved for more detail on the projection you should use ... or, alternatively, wikipedia+google+30 minutes  :Smile: 

(Admittedly ... this projection does point out that the distance between North Africa and Brazil is a bit greater than UK-Iceland-Greenland  :Razz: )

----------


## timallen

If you like Risk, I would add that Risk:2210 is a most excellent game and well worth buying.  It adds in leaders and leader cards that give players kool new powers.  Plus its got the Moon as an addition place to fight over.  What more could you want than to be Conqueror of the Moon?  :Smile:

----------


## Slylok

Tweeked the colors, added names, the legend, and some decoration. To finish up, I need to give the border some character and put the numbers across the bottom for card turn ins. Any suggestions for names?

----------


## thorpe

You have a great map and I would love to play it on the computer!...Go to Domining12.com and sign up.  It is free site and have great maps there,and a real easy interface to start playing games..live-5min turns, reg 24 hour turns.  Check it out and let me know what you think.
What program did you use?
This is the map I made...just signed on today.

----------


## Slylok

Well i think this one is finished. Anyone see any issues that need to be fixed before i take it to print?

----------


## timallen

Looks great.  About the only think I would do is make the connetting lines a bit more prominent, as to my eye they tend to get lost somewhat with the background.

----------


## heintzer

I agree with timallen, it looks great just the lines could be brought out.

----------


## GrimFinger

That's a really nice Risk-type map. I agree with Timallen and Heintzer about making the contiguous lines more prominent, so that they stand out with more visual impact.

The map, itself, features subdued colors, and the new province names provide a fresh departure from the standard fare Risk map. Imagination in the form of unique province names is always a plus, I think.

The key, itself, doesn't distinguish the map much, in terms of how many armies does control of each respective continent provide. But, that's a relatively minor nitpick, since emulating Risk is a basic goal.

The oceans provide a nice visual touch, enhancing the overall look of the map. The border works well with the map, also.

----------


## Vancano

Slylok I do love this map and the idea. I'm a big fan of Risk though not so much the new board so drawing your own is a great idea. Do you have any ideas for how you're going to print it out and mount it for play?

I've also had the dream of drawing a big risk map on a wall and painting over it with Idea Paint Clear Dry Erase Whiteboard Paint for Home, School, and Work | IdeaPaint so it's then possible to play a game of Risk using white board pens.

----------


## bqueman

Very creative, interesting names for your map as well.

----------


## Will Brawner

This looks awesome! I wish I could learn more about the world behind it.

----------


## Thordred

I think this is a wonderful idea and map. Really nice.

----------


## Slylok

Thanks a lot everyone! I'm glad you like this one. 




> Do you have any ideas for how you're going to print it out and mount it for play?


I had planned on taking it down to the print shop and then gluing it to a board made of three sections of hard cardboard, fabric, and glue. Your idea sounds a lot more fun. I may do that when I get my own man cave.

----------


## Lypheus

Hey Slylok, great work on the map - was wondering if you could message me about doing some work for a small game project, pm or send email : chris at logicwell dot com.

----------


## Tracker

Hello:
It looks wonderful.  I do agree the lines need to be made easier; however at full scale printint it might not need it.

Tracker

----------


## Rick N Denise Harris

HIreally like your risk fantsy map would it be ok to use it on a game site that I play on thanks contack me at facebook  rick and denise

----------


## Slylok

Wow! This thread has over 10,000 views which makes me both excited  :Very Happy:  and curious  :Question: . Are the views mainly from people who googled "fantasy risk board" ? or are they from people interested in seeing the process/progress? and do they know about the finished map?

If you want to see the finished map it is HERE or in my finished maps album.

----------


## - Max -

Well it's not unusual for a two years old thread. Some 3-4 months old threads can easily reach 4-5000 views when they are often updated.

----------


## Pineapple

I viewed just because it came up to the top of the forum and the title caught my interest.  Love the map.  :Smile:

----------


## Blindkingofbohemia

That looks fantastic. Could you post a tutorial on how you produced it? The kind of minimalist style looks incredible.

----------


## darkquanto

Really nice, i used it to inspire my own maps. Found your picture via google a little while ago  :Very Happy:

----------


## Lucid

Very nicely done. I like how you kept it very close to the original Risk board style. Do you have any photos of the actual finished board after printed and mounted?

I've been thinking of doing this exact thing, and I'm trying to learn the art of creating high quality maps like this.

----------

